# First Build Lowe 1648



## aydensdad82 (Feb 8, 2015)

I am new to the forum so "Hello" everyone. I have a naked Lowe 1648 as you will see from the pictures. My plan is to have an aluminum deck in the front, extending what is already there. In addition to that I will have plywood flooring between benches with closed cell foam underneath. I have a question for you experts - My closed cell foam is 2" and is higher than the ribs. Also I have a semi V hull. Very small V so I may not be using the right terminology but it is not flat. Does the closed cell foam need to make full surface contact with both the hull and the underside of my flooring? If not is it ok to have a air gap between the underside of my flat flooring and the hull with my closed cell foam "floating"? I have pictures below. Any advice would be great. I plan on using right angle aluminum for framing. Thanks guys. I hope my boat can turn out half as good as some of yours.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 8, 2015)

There are a couple different opinions on this. Some say lay it on the foam, others say grind it down. I'd say any floor on the foam will eventually smash the foam down. 
Now if you don't want a v shaped floor, you will need to make a riser between the rib and the floor. 

JMHO.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 8, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> There are a couple different opinions on this. Some say lay it on the foam, others say grind it down. I'd say any floor on the foam will eventually smash the foam down.
> Now if you don't want a v shaped floor, you will need to make a riser between the rib and the floor.
> 
> JMHO.


Thanks. I don't want a v shaped floor so a riser sounds like the route to go.


----------



## JustinS (Feb 8, 2015)

You'll definitely need a riser of some sort, maybe a thinner foam to fill in the shaped cavity?


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 9, 2015)

JustinS said:


> You'll definitely need a riser of some sort, maybe a thinner foam to fill in the shaped cavity?


Yep I think thinner foam would do the trick. Then I could run an aluminum beam from bench to bench to level the soon to be flooring. I am going to do some cutting tonight. I will also be extending my front deck.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 10, 2015)

I think I came up with a solution. I purchased 3/4" closed cell, the current is 2" which is why it went over the ribs. My hope is that the 3/4" will be even height with the ribs. If so I am going to run 2" thick 1/8" flat aluminum pieces perpendicular to the ribs from bench to bench. That will serve as bracing for my plywood flooring. I feel the aluminum braces will allow me to level out the flooring easier so I do not have a "v" floor. Pics coming soon. 

Everyone feel free to critique my ideas.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 14, 2015)

Riveting aluminum braces perpendicular to boat ribs today! This is just the middle of the boat I haven't done anything to the front deck yet.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 14, 2015)

I think you need aluminum stock running the width of the boat on top of the ribs.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 14, 2015)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I think you need aluminum stock running the width of the boat on top of the ribs.


To make the surface level you mean?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 14, 2015)

aydensdad82 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need aluminum stock running the width of the boat on top of the ribs.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

What is the thickness of the aluminum flat? And what is the thickness of the wood floor? I think this will be sufficient.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 15, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> What is the thickness of the aluminum flat? And what is the thickness of the wood floor? I think this will be sufficient.



The aluminum flat is 1/8" and the plywood flooring is 3/8". If I lay down the flooring on the flats as pictured I will have a very mellow "v" shaped flooring requiring me to make a cut down the middle of the plywood,. Basically the flooring would be two piece instead of one piece. If I lay stock along the top of the ribs I could then create a level surface allowing me to do a one piece plywood flooring. I figure I could take right angle stock and lay it on top of the ribs then rivet the side of the stock in to the side of the ribs. Once I have done that I could rivet the flat stock perpendicular to the ribs like in the picture then put my flooring down on a level surface. Does this sound good?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

Plywood will flex when screwed down. I'd bet you can make it one piece no problem.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 15, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Plywood will flex when screwed down. I'd bet you can make it one piece no problem.


I just edited my post above. What do you think of my other idea?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

How much if a drop is this "V"? It only looks like its a 1" drop or so.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 15, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> How much if a drop is this "V"? It only looks like its a 1" drop or so.


3/4"


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

I doubt you'll even notice that underfoot. Plus with the drop, the water will drain easier.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 15, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> I doubt you'll even notice that underfoot. Plus with the drop, the water will drain easier.


What type of screws should I use for the plywood to aluminum braces?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

If it were me, I'd get a stainless drill tip with a bevel head that you can screw in flush with the wood.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

Like the one in the middle.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 15, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Like the one in the middle.


What is the purpose of the bevel tip?


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

You drill a hole in the wood (although not needed) and the tip will drill into the aluminum of the rib or your flat and screw in. It fast and easy and will be the right size hole.


----------



## aydensdad82 (Feb 15, 2015)

Got it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## moriver (Feb 24, 2015)

Great boats. I have done floors on two of them. Used 3\8 and just screwed it down to the braces. Its will form to fit even in the front if needed. My dads was done this way better than ten years ago and its still going strong.


----------



## troubledhook (Feb 27, 2015)

I plan on using those coated self tapping deck screws made for this application. They have wings that bore a hole through the plywood, then snap off when the reach the aluminum and tap thier own hole into the metal. They also sink themselves in the plywood for a flush mount. Check them out! You can get them at any lowe's or home depot. They are called TEK brand decking screws. Also youtube them for a demonstration. Cheers :beer:


----------

